# Italian Lakes advice



## Hkbarts

Good Morning

I was hoping I could get some advise on travelling to the italian lakes in our motorhome. My boyfriend and I are planning to set off in August 2011 for 3 weeks for my 30th birthday. 

We are not sure what lake to go to or whether best to go to a couple of lakes!!! e.g. a busy one then a quieter one. We also are not sure if we should be booking in advance although we do prefer to just set off and go. 

The only thing we need to ensure is that when we find campsites that are in easy walking distance to nearby restaurants, shops etc and do not want a big campsite prefer smaller, we are also taking our bikes as heard biking in the italian lakes is also good.

It is so hard to decide where to go and hope that it meets your expectations......I am very grateful for any suggestions

many thanks

Helen


----------



## Lesleykh

Hi,
Take a look at the Italian lakes section of our blog for some ideas (click on the blog button or the link at the bottom of this message.

Lesley


----------



## Senator

*Re: Italian Lakes advise*



Hkbarts said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I was hoping I could get some advise on travelling to the italian lakes in our motorhome. My boyfriend and I are planning to set off in August 2011 for 3 weeks for my 30th birthday.
> 
> We are not sure what lake to go to or whether best to go to a couple of lakes!!! e.g. a busy one then a quieter one. We also are not sure if we should be booking in advance although we do prefer to just set off and go.
> 
> The only thing we need to ensure is that when we find campsites that are in easy walking distance to nearby restaurants, shops etc and do not want a big campsite prefer smaller, we are also taking our bikes as heard biking in the italian lakes is also good.
> 
> It is so hard to decide where to go and hope that it meets your expectations......I am very grateful for any suggestions
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Helen


Hi Helen

We have travelled to Lake Garda a couple of times in our Motorhome and once with a caravan, always at peak season and we don't usually book. The first time we did book at Camping Cisano but the fees were 50 Euros a night (2003) and the pitch was only just big enough for our motorhome provided the bike rack went into the hedge! :x

So, we moved next day and found a site called Spagio D'ora at Lazise which was cheaper, had space, was better and had its own beach frontage. We tend to go back there each time now and just turn up on spec. It is quite a big site though and its a lovely stroll in the evening into Lazise, where there are plenty of nice restaurants to try.

I cycled along the lake shore one day a found a nice municipal site just outside lazise which was quite nice, a lot cheaper than the main sites although had limited facilities and no direct beach access. I don't know if you could book there or not?

Have a look through the list of sites (Campsite Reviews)recommended by others on this forum around the Lakes and you might get some more ideas.

Wherever you go I am sure you will enjoy your time. 

Have fun.  

Mark


----------



## sander4709

Mark thanks for the pointer to Spiaggia d'Oro - sounds good. Would love to know more details of the muni site that you cycled to - if you have any!

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Senator

sander4709 said:


> Mark thanks for the pointer to Spiaggia d'Oro - sounds good. Would love to know more details of the muni site that you cycled to - if you have any!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon

Yes, we love Spaggio. Great pool complex at the top and direct beach access at the bottom. The site is obviously sloping but the pitches are on tier'd 'avenues' crossing the site. But then many sites along the coast tend to be on a slope.

Last year we pitched down the lower end of the site one 'avenue' up from the lake. Could look out the back of our Motorhome and see across the lake and hear the waves lapping the shore in the evening with our glass of wine...... - ah paradise and oh to be there right now! 8)

Has a bar and restaurant on site and Lazise is a lovely place, especially in the evenings. Found a supermarket locally selling 500ml beer for 0.75 Euros each!  

I work away during the week, but I know I have a leaflet on the municiple site at home, so if I can find it I will let you know, perhaps on Friday.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561

*Lakes*

Hi

I am at Lake Garda at present and will be here now for quite some time. I use ACSI campsites - www.campingcard.com - but most do not offer the cheaper deals in August.

August is expensive in Italy as it is peak season.

From my experience at Lake Garda, Germans, Dutch and myself congregate on the West, more Brits to the East.

Many sites move from high peak season to lower rates around the 22 August.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman

We will be in the area around 10th June I take it we do not need to book.?


----------



## Senator

grumpyman said:


> We will be in the area around 10th June I take it we do not need to book.?


Some sites don't take advanced bookings!

I don't normally. Last year we stopped en route for a few days at Lake Majoire and admittedly did have problems finding a site with space. The one we did eventually get on was horrible so left next day and carried on to Lake Garda and Camping Spaggio.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

For June I think you will be ok without a booking. The site I am on has almost 100 pitches - I think ten are in use.

Garda is deserted at present.

I am here for a long stay. Maybe not at this site all the time, but certainly around the lake.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc

Italy goes on holiday in August - so I'm told therefore don't expect places to be half empty !


----------



## barryd

If you go through the Gotthard Tunnel from Switzerland you could do worse than drop down to Lake Maggiore. The top half of it is in Switzerland and the rest in Italy.

It is truly a beautiful place. We never stay on campsites but use Aires, Sostas or Wild camping spots. There is a really nice Sosta (motorhome only parking) in Cannobio on Lake Maggiore. Cannobio is a very pretty lakeside town and the Sosta is about half a mile back from the Lake front next to a river. Full information including directions here http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=2301 we stayed there back in 2009.

I took this from the www.campingcar-infos.com website which has loads of references for free parking and motorhome only parking around Europe. There are a couple of campsites that are also close to the lake and town centre but they will be expensive in August. The Sosta was 12 euros a night but your only supposed to stay 3 or 4 nights I think.

Some lovely restaurants by the lakeside square all within walking distance of the Sosta or campsites.


----------



## pippin

I would thoroughly agree with that.

Lago Maggiore - our favourite place is Cannero Riviera.

Camping Lido is right on the beach.

Beautiful little town, some lovely restaurants.

Take a rest from driving the MH for a few days and explore the lakeside towns using the feries that criss-cross the lake.

A very relaxing start/end to a day of exploring.


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Hi

Just an update.

A couple of days ago we were at the (excellent) Camping Baia Verde at Manerba del Garda - the place was almost empty.

We moved south to Peschiera and found Camping Bella Italia to be VERY busy and Camping Butterfly is full. I think the close proximity of Peschiera D G to the train station and thus easy excursions to Venice and Verona may affect bookings etc.

Can't wait to get back to Manerba or Moniga and be almost the only ones there!

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Sign*

If you are going to Italy with bikes on a rear rack. I understand One of these is a legal requirement!?

I have read that On-The-Spot fines have been handed out by the Police in Italy.

TM


----------



## chunky72

hi we spent 6 weeks last yr in italy , we loved it , lake de-iseo, lake garde, buy , camperstop book ,and acsi campsite book , just make sure you check the dates the campsite are acceptin on your dates or u'll be payin 60-70 euro's a night upwards , if ur travelin around italy recommend , assisi, soave, voltara.


----------



## teemyob

*Campsite*



chunky72 said:


> hi we spent 6 weeks last yr in italy , we loved it , lake de-iseo, lake garde, buy , camperstop book ,and acsi campsite book , just make sure you check the dates the campsite are acceptin on your dates or u'll be payin 60-70 euro's a night upwards , if ur travelin around italy recommend , assisi, soave, voltara.


The highest campsite fees I have ever seen (not paid) have been in italy. Even out of season in April, we were once asked to pay €50 to park in the car park as the pitches were full.

Be aware of the charges before you book in at reception.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bike rack*

Hi

As far as I know, you do need one of those Fiamma signs on the back when carrying cycles.

Russell


----------



## Bethune

Hi Helen, I stand to be corrected but I am not sure the Italian Lakes are the most cyclist friendly area to go on holiday in. Cyclists have to share the busy mains roads running alongside the lake sometimes in a metre wide "cycle lane". However you may be fit mountain cyclists and can get up into the quieter roads away from the lakeside. However Maggiore certainly has a terrific network of ferries that you can take your bike on and find the quieter roads. Check the on-line ferry timetables. Garda is always busy, particularly the southern edge because of the proximity of the Gardaland theme park, Verona and the autostrada south from Austria/Germany
If you want real bike friendly holiday beside water try the Bodensee, interesting and changing scenery.
Have a good trip
Philip


----------



## JollyJack

Interesting thread: thanks everyone. 

Can anyone tell me if dogs are accepted on buses/trains or lake ferries in Italy. We are setting off shortly and may just get down there


----------



## Vennwood

JollyJack said:


> Interesting thread: thanks everyone.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if dogs are accepted on buses/trains or lake ferries in Italy. We are setting off shortly and may just get down there


Yes dogs are accepted BUT they must have a muzzle fitted - and they do enforce it


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks very much appreciated - we do have a muzzle: last time we used it was on the ferry to Santander in Spain - I must dig it out see if it still fits


----------



## Rapide561

*Muzzle*

Hi

Muzzles are required BUT my dog never wore one and no one ever told us otherwise! Carry one with you though, just in case. Muzzles *must* also be worn on the boat services operating on the Lake.

You do need to pay for a dog on Trenitalia trains though. Not sure about buses - most people do not seem to pay, never mind dogs!

Here is the link to the Trenitalia info for dogs on trains, which bears no resemblence to what actually happened when I travelled with a dog. In fact, here is my (late) Oscar sat on a seat in First Class no less!

http://www.trenitalia.com/cms/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=5c4e5c0702da6210VgnVCM1000003f16f90aRCRD

The rules vary according to the type of train, but don't worry about that too much. Inter Regionale are the cheapest - I use those services where possible. We paid 8.15 euro one way to Venice yesterday and 6.50 for the return leg. The Intercity service was 20 euro each way. The journey time differential was about 25 minutes.

Russell


----------



## Bethune

Sorry I missed you in Venice yesterday Russell perhaps it was because I was looking for someone older than 31 !!!


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Russell - your information is appreciated - the lakes sound ideal for us and perhaps we might be able to limit our driving


----------



## Hkbarts

Thank you all for your help. We have been thinking def go to lake maggoire  as more peaceful but would also like to go to garda but thinking probably better 'timewise' to go to lake como instead and maybe not as busy.

As we want to be able to relax mainly not drive the camper from lake to lake and where ever we end up spend a bit of there to explore, eat out, biking etc

Any suggestions on lake como? will we be regretting not going to garda? or are they similar?

thanks again


----------



## eddied

*Lakes differences*

 My feeling is that Maggiore/Como are very 'Italian' whilst Garda is very 'German' - a sensation difficult to explain; but I'm sure you'll know what I mean.
The eastern shore of Lake Como is less touristy than the western shore; and for this reason less well equipped with soste/campsites.
www.lagodicomo.com
www.camping.it
www.camperonline.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## MEES

We have just returned from the municiple site at Lazise (Camping Lazise) We have stayed ther many times it is right on the front (not with views of lake.)
It is very secure clean, nice showers and toilets.nice staff speak English.
Cheaper than the big sites such as Spagia D'Oro, La Quercia etc.
can walk/ cycle straight out of site to bardolino,Guarda etc.
Bus stop at end of lane for Verona or Peschiera to get train to Venice.
We got train to Rome for 3 days in a b+B.
We take our chairs (2mins) and sit at side of beach.
1min to loads of nice restaurants bars etc.
If you dont need swimming pools etc its great. (I swim in the lake)
Been loads of times its 2 mins walk to the boat to travel to other towns on the lake.
e-mail if you want more info

If you travel through germany you avoid the tolls in France on motorway.

Both Germany and France have Aires/Stellplaz in pleasant areas for cheap overnight on way down.


----------



## Hkbarts

Its so hard to know where to go :? 

Having the choice is a lot harder then someone staying 'right where off there'.

Looking at como - menaggio, tremezzo etc seem the place i'd like to stay as get boats over to the towns as we will have no transport as when we park camper up don't use it. 

But cannot find any sites only one that states it not very good, but inside our camper is fab so i guess in reality that doesnt really matter although would need showers..so hard

We like to just go however do not what to be stuck trying to find somewhere as thats hard work. We did that last year in south of france what a nightmare!!

But sods law we will see loads of little sites not advertised on internet.

Any recommended books?

thanks :?


----------



## Rapide561

*Lazise*

Margaret

How much is the site at Lazise please, per night, including electric?

We are on 15 euro per night with ACSI on various sites.

Russell


----------



## sander4709

Hello Mees,

Camping Lazise sounds good.

Do you happen to know if they have WiFi?

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Senator

sander4709 said:


> Hello Mees,
> 
> Camping Lazise sounds good.
> 
> Do you happen to know if they have WiFi?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon

I doubt that they would as it is a Municiple site - but I could be wrong.

I wrote a comprehensive review (including prices) on this site last Friday but it got rejected as it was already in the database. However, I cannot find it, so have notified the mods accordingly.

It was originally entered in 2007 and called Camping Municipale Lazise.

Mark


----------



## Senator

Hkbarts said:


> Its so hard to know where to go :?
> 
> Having the choice is a lot harder then someone staying 'right where off there'.
> 
> Looking at como - menaggio, tremezzo etc seem the place i'd like to stay as get boats over to the towns as we will have no transport as when we park camper up don't use it.
> 
> But cannot find any sites only one that states it not very good, but inside our camper is fab so i guess in reality that doesnt really matter although would need showers..so hard
> 
> We like to just go however do not what to be stuck trying to find somewhere as thats hard work. We did that last year in south of france what a nightmare!!
> 
> But sods law we will see loads of little sites not advertised on internet.
> 
> Any recommended books?
> 
> thanks :?


Hi

We aimed to stop at Como for a few days last year en-route to Garda. But we drove right up the West side of the lake, and never found a single site. Looking over the water we couldn't see any signs of any on the East side either.

We came accross a small parking area where there we a couple of Motorhomes parked, one of which the German occupants were inside. I asked them if they know of any sites and they didn't, so check where they are hidden before you go!

Mark


----------



## hmh

We stayed a night in the nice little lakeside town of Garda in mid-June 2007, at a municipal AA aire, for 5 Euros.

We walked down to the lakeside, there were restaurants there, and jazz playing.

My Italian Viaggare in Camper ( ed. Mondadori ) lists it under Verona, it is on the East bank. 
You could only stay one night, I find, but it had acqua, scarico.

Two other punta sosta listed in the same town.

We hadn't GPS in those days, I'm afraid.

Don't know when you are going but August might be crowded.

A Dutchman in Sicily suggested www.campercontact.nl as a good site for Aree di Sosta.

Bon voyage!

Helen


----------



## MEES

no wifi on site but cheap internet cafe with wifi close by which sells english papers.

Think was approx £24 per night mid season with electric and dog.
Dearer than the ACSI sites but we prefer the lazise side of the lake.


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

To put the costs into context, there is a motorhome parking area at Peschiera del Garda - 15 euro a go! Needless to say, not a solitary motorhome was using the facility. At 5 euro per night, it would be full and earning money. Instead, it is over priced and earns nothing.

Russell


----------



## pippin

That's the sort of lesson private enterprise acts on very quickly.

Public (ie taxpayers) project? Nobody takes responsibility.


----------



## Hkbarts

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Managed to find a spot camping Sicolo on lake maggoire

although still problems finding somewhere in como as would like to be around menaggio, tremezzo, bellagio or verenna, so any suggestions would be great.

Hopefully it will all come together

thanks


----------



## muddibootz

*Re: Muzzle*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Muzzles are required BUT my dog never wore one and no one ever told us otherwise! Carry one with you though, just in case....


I read about muzzles being required in public places in Italy a while again and it put me off a little bit. I did make enquiries from a local tourist office by email at the time but the response I got back was still very vague. It sounds to me like you only need to have muzzles in public places such as public transport etc.. Are there any more general restrictions such as needing muzzles while out walking in the countryside, towns, sitting outside cafes etc?


----------

